
Small slug throws Japan's high-speed rail into chaos - eire1130
https://www.cnn.com/2019/06/24/asia/japan-high-speed-train-slug-intl-hnk/index.html
======
jmpman
This type of accountability and follow-up is one of my favorite parts of
Japanese society.

